# Lita's 2006 Boobs appreciation thread



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Those tits were so big and juicy they do deserve its own thread.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea yea cool boobs. I wish they'd get rid of that disgusting Divas Title and bring back the Womens Title


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:homer

I miss Lita so much.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

El Dandy fucked her, right?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Greatest tag team in wrestling history! They just edge Nikki Bellas boobs out for the Title of GOAT Diva tits.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

2006 Lita kada


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

DAMN!:clap


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I love this forum.


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

2 of the main reasons why i watched Raw back then.


----------



## FERGUSON. (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't decide who has better boobs nikki or lita


----------



## Tha_Mac (Nov 10, 2012)

FERGUSON. said:


> Can't decide who has better boobs nikki or lita



I have always said since Lita made the cover of one those Diva magazines back in the attitude era that she had the best boob job in the business and imo it still holds today!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

FERGUSON. said:


> Can't decide who has better boobs nikki or lita


Can't really make a proper decision since we haven't fully seen either pair.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Looks-wise, Lita was definitely in her prime there. :homer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

good times


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just wanna


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

2006 Lita was the best Lita :homer


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

More gifs and photos! Enormous, delicious tits, man.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

her boob popped out during the sex celebration. :trips5


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Imagine having those in your mouth whenever you felt like it.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Nothing better to cure a hangover than gifs and pictures of Lita's awesome bewbs in their prime.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

These are some hot pics of her boobs.


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> El Dandy fucked her, right?


Who are you to doubt El Dandy?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

We need more!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

2006 Lita was the breast


----------



## Last Word (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn man you made my day


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Greatest tag team in wrestling history! They just edge Nikki Bellas boobs out for the Title of GOAT Diva tits.


Sorry GOAT diva tits goes to Trish Stratus.

Best natural goes to Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I would dive head first into her tits. :banderas

:ambrose


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The thread title. :done


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread had me like


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am always "up" for a Boob appreciation thread, especially Lita's

:homer

But I am just curious why we are only appreciating her boobs in 2006? what about 2005 and 2007?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Sorry GOAT diva tits goes to Trish Stratus.
> 
> Best natural goes to Kelly Kelly.


Are Layla boobs natural? If so i like to nominate them for the best naturals.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Are Layla boobs natural? If so i like to nominate them for the best naturals.


Maria Kanellis has some great ones too


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Sorry GOAT diva tits goes to Trish Stratus.
> 
> Best natural goes to Kelly Kelly.


If we are going strictly natural, Kelly is a good choice, but my vote there would go to Alicia Fox :yum:


----------



## Heroes (Sep 27, 2003)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So I have a question, why get a boobjob like that if you never plan to pose topless or something? That is like getting in shape to sit on your couch at home


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Sorry GOAT diva tits goes to Trish Stratus.
> 
> Best natural goes to Kelly Kelly.


Trish's were nice but nowhere near GOAT status, they looked overly fake at times, more so in bikinis and such. Lita has one of if not the best job I've ever seen, they dont even really look fake.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Guy I know met and got signed stuff from lita, I could have gone to this didn't know was on



















can't see tits for anything though, At a big event and is like whip out them badgirls


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> So I have a question, why get a boobjob like that if you never plan to pose topless or something? That is like getting in shape to sit on your couch at home


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Funny ass comparison, however I kinda get what you're saying. I swear, you're unintentionally funny sometimes.


EvaMaryse said:


> Trish's were nice but nowhere near GOAT status, they looked overly fake at times, more so in bikinis and such. Lita has one of if not the best job I've ever seen, they dont even really look fake.


If we're gonna discuss overly-fake looking breasts, Maryse looked that way about 90% of the times I saw her, especially in photoshoots.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why couldn't Lita have had a wardrobe malfunction on Raw *EVERY FUCKING WEEK* back then?!?!?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

What a pair of tits.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Funny ass comparison, however I kinda get what you're saying. I swear, you're unintentionally funny sometimes.
> 
> If we're gonna discuss overly-fake looking breasts, Maryse looked that way about 90% of the times I saw her, especially in photoshoots.


Never said Maryse's weren't...so pointless argument is well pointless.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wasn't arguing, just pointing out.

DAT Assumption.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Less talking, more pics.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread, so many good memories...


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I fucking loved lita in 2006. Just loved seeing her in those revealing outfits showing off those tits makes me wish she did a playboy pictorial.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Wasn't arguing, just pointing out.
> 
> DAT Assumption.


Romdomly bringing into the discussion someone that features in my username/avatar as a counterpoint...certainly seemed like an argument.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Moar photos of this slut not wearing a bra!


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Moar photos of this slut not wearing a bra!


lol


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nahh shes not that hot.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> Why couldn't Lita have had a wardrobe malfunction on Raw *EVERY FUCKING WEEK* back then?!?!?


Her tits popped out during the live sex with Edge. But theres no high quality footage left on the internet.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1w1op_matt-hardy-lita-backstage_shortfilms


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

She looked so good back then that I'd almost get angry about it and how she managed to not have them come completely out in the open with the types of shirts she'd wear. How in the hell did she keep them in there?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know about her face but she had a nice body.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Are Victoria's real or fake? She definitely has a nice pair. This pic is from 2003.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Are Victoria's real or fake? She definitely has a nice pair. This pic is from 2003.



They're fake i believe, but damn isn't there a bigger version of that pic?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> They're fake i believe, but damn isn't there a bigger version of that pic?


Been trying to find out which episode of Raw/Smackdown/Heat/whatever she wore that, but in the meantime there's this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMPTdzgO-c


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Been trying to find out which episode of Raw/Smackdown/Heat/whatever she wore that, but in the meantime there's this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMPTdzgO-c


Nice. I loved the way Victoria looked in those days, hopefully you'll find that episode and share it because i haven't watched that one.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Couldn't find it despite my best efforts. It seems that several of Victoria's matches are not posted online on any video site.

If you have a fast internet connection you could cross-reference Victoria's match history http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/tara-355.html?year=2002 with episodes of Raw http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/1102409-20-years-wwe-monday-night-raw-1993-2013-a.html by downloading the entire episodes and looking through them. Other than that I'm out of ideas.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Lita during 2006 had perfected the trashy hot look but:
1. She was a bit heavy then
2. Never liked bangs on her


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Couldn't find it despite my best efforts. It seems that several of Victoria's matches are not posted online on any video site.
> 
> If you have a fast internet connection you could cross-reference Victoria's match history http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/tara-355.html?year=2002 with episodes of Raw http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/1102409-20-years-wwe-monday-night-raw-1993-2013-a.html by downloading the entire episodes and looking through them. Other than that I'm out of ideas.


No problem man,thanks anyways. I could try to look a lil bit, but i think in the end i might give up. :andy


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

That first page of Lita '06 boob pix


----------



## ajleefan (Aug 24, 2014)

She was fat in 2006


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She wasnt exactly Fat . She was just more normal looking. 

Plus who gives a fuck she had that slutty look down. 
& them Boobs were nice & big even if fake. 

Lita has always been my #2 next to trish

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lita & trish for me share the best boobs,
Trish had the best ass 

If I could have any two women id chose trish & Lita. Lita is still insanely hot 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I remember Lita of 2006 were her best looking years in WWE.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

04-7 was her best looking but she always looked/s good as does trish

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Of this thread I approve (Y)


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*EDIT*: Sorry for the double post but fuck it :draper2


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Her legs look good here. Maybe sue should have showed the legs off more

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

